

Sneak Peak At T2, Twine’s Semantic Search Engine - johnrobertreed
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/18/sneak-peak-at-t2-twines-semantic-search-engine/

======
osi
getting people to switch from google or whatever their current search engine
will be a challenge. look at how much of a marketing push bing had to do to
get some traction.

and having this announcement right after news of twine's traffic dropping like
a rock is always funny:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twine_traffic_falls_mak...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twine_traffic_falls_make_or_break_time.php)

